# [Georgian NR] Giorgi Tarielashvili - skewb single NR 4.22



## giorgi (Apr 3, 2015)

I am really happy with this. It was done at Edinburgh spring 2015  






(It was extra solve)
12 Move solution


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh you're from Georgia? Are you going to Nats since its close to Georgia?

loljk gj


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Oh you're from Georgia? Are you going to Nats since its close to Georgia?
> 
> loljk gj



inb4 "isn't this a state record?"


----------



## giorgi (Apr 3, 2015)

Georgia is a seperate east european country http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(country)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 3, 2015)

giorgi said:


> Georgia is a country as well as its a state in USA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_(country)



Thats the joke...


----------

